# かと思います



## lrosa

こんにちは

たくさんの質問を聞いてすみません！　最近この文を見ました：　「十一時半くらい*かと思いました*」

「ーかと思います」　はよく使いますか。

それから、　「ジョンさんが来るかと思いますした」　は大丈夫ですか。


よろしくお願いします。


----------



## wathavy

問題ない文です。
よく使われます。


----------



## Ilmen

こんばんは。

その表現を何度か見つけたので、このスレッドをちょっと発掘します。

下記の文書には、どういう意味を表すのでしょうか。

①《もうちょっといるんじゃない*か**と思います*》
②《このような状況は日常生活ではあまり起こらないのでこのような事情を説明する日本（日常）語は存在しないのではない*か**と思って*います。》
③《「かつ」は両方含むという意味なので「及び」と同じ意味合い*か**と思います*。》

第二と第三の文書は*そのスレッド*からです。

この意味は英語で「I wonder if」という意味と同じ位でしょうか。疑問点を表すのでしょうか。

下手な日本語を許してください。^^
宜しくお願いします。


----------



## Ilmen

Oh, perhaps should I have asked for this in English, it would have been more clear. 

So I wonder what kind of nuance the か particle add when it is placed before the quotative と as in 「・・・かと思います」 as in the three sentences above. Is it used for emphasizing the uncertainty of our saying?

Thanks.


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:
			
		

> 第二と第三の文書はそのスレッドからです。
> 
> この意味は英語で「I wonder if」という意味と同じ位でしょうか。疑問点を表すのでしょうか。



In those cases the writer is not wondering about his own opinion, but describing it confidently in a modest way. 
So [かと思います] means more or less [I think...] or [I suppose...] in that case.

--------------------------------------------------------

I just remembered this thread :

example (1):
その人が買うんじゃないの？
Isn't it that that person is going to buy?
--> Wondering why the person don't while asking it.


example (2): その人が買うんじゃないのかと思いました。
--> I thought,"Isn't it that that person is going to buy?"
--> I thought that that person is going to buy.
--> I wondered why the person didn't buy.


----------



## xiaolijie

What *かと思う* means and how to translate it is not fixed but varies on a case by case basis (You can certainly translate it as _"I wondered_" in this case: わたしはまたあなたがどうして遅れた*かと思いました*). It's therefore handy sometimes to think of *...かと思う* not as a phrase but as *a sentence ending in か with と思う attached to it*. This is basically what it is.


----------



## Ilmen

Thank you for your explanations. 

So, how would you translate it in the case of the second sentence (see below)?

②《このような状況は日常生活ではあまり起こらないのでこのような事情を説明する日本（日常）語は存在しないのではないかと思っています。》

Something like "such circumstances almost never come up in everyday life, so I wonder if it is not why there is no such expression in everyday Japanese language"?


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:
			
		

> So, how would you translate it in the case of the second sentence (see below)?
> 
> 
> ②《このような状況は日常生活ではあまり起こらないので このような事情を説明する日本（日常）語は存在しないのではないかと思っています。》



Literal translation(more or less):

(A) このような状況は日常生活ではあまり起こらないので 
Since situations like this rarely happen in everyday life(real life)

(B) このような事情(状況)を説明する日本（日常）語 
Daily Japanese language(working vocabulary) that can explain such situations

(C) 存在しないのではないかと思っています
I think, "(B) doesn't exist, does it?".
--> I think that probably (B) doesn't exist.
--> I don't think that (B) possibly exists.


----------



## xiaolijie

_"This kind of situations doesn't occur often in daily life, so *I think probably* there are no Japanese words for (expressing) it."_

(The *か* in this sentence is probably best expressed by _*probably*)_


----------



## Ilmen

Sorry for my late reply; I've read carefully your translations, and I thank both of you for your help, it's much more clear now.


----------

